# Getting body ready for IVF



## XxMichellexX (Oct 15, 2008)

Hi all

Should be starting my first ivf early next year and was wondering what i can do to get my body at its best. Example excercise, diet etc. Just want to do the best i can.

any advice would be gratefull xxx


----------



## samsa (Aug 20, 2010)

hiya, i am hoping to start dec/january. I  have started accupuncture which i find it be really realxing. Also eating lots of fruit and veg, drinking water, taking vtamins and staying relaxed! Good luck xx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

I have done the Mind/Body course at the Bridge Centre this year and it is important to be as relaxed and stress free as possible. Infertility can lead to stress and depression which is not beneficial for success.

It is a good idea to limit sugary non nutritious foods and stock your body up with vitamins, folic acid, protein and minerals. (not to excess of course)

Obviously no smoking or drinking for either of you for 3 months (or only minimal alcohol) and it is a good idea to limit caffeine, although there was something recently about swimmers benefiting from 1 cup of coffee a day. I cut out almost all caffeine and limited artificial sweetners this time.

Exercise wise it is a good idea to keep to moderate exercises not raising the heart rate too high. When you get very close to treatment then not to raise the heart above 110 as in sensitive individuals this can upset ovulation.

Yoga is extremely good for the mind and the body and gentle yoga classes with relaxation at the end are the best. When you get to treatment - no inversion positions apparently.

Meditation and visualisation helps to stay calm and you should try and practice for 20 mins a day from now and in treatment increase it to twice a day. There are many guided meditation cds and internet videos that are available.

Laughter, stress release, putting joy into everyday, doing good things for yourself all help to make the experience bearable.

I recommend reading the books by Alice Domar - an American doctor psychologist on whom's work the course is based on.
There is good evidence that all aspects of the program put together and practiced increase the chances of success significantly.

I have just got a BFP!


----------



## Dainton (Oct 26, 2010)

Hopeful Hazel, that is wonderful advice and congratulations on your BFP.  xx.


----------



## XxMichellexX (Oct 15, 2008)

Hazel - thank you so much for your reply, thats great advice. I can stress a lot about things so calming down is one of my biggest challenges, but oh so worth it. Congrats on your BFP hun xxx

Samsa - Thank you hun. I have emailed a local acupuncturist to see what he does, have heard that it can be really good. Good luck with you treatment   

xxx


----------



## ♥AngelBumps♥ (Jan 19, 2008)

Hi there,

All of the above is great advice!! Also see here for some more info...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=226042.0

Wishing all the best for next year! 

A xx


----------



## Carina (Jun 19, 2009)

Hi Angel - how are you, little Solomon looks the picture of health   

I followed all of Angels advice, I drank loads of water, had acupuncture with a lady specialising in fertility, I'm sure every little helped as they say   
Congrats on your BFP Hazel & best of luck to all with your upcoming treatments.

Carina


----------



## XxMichellexX (Oct 15, 2008)

Angel - That is an amazing list. Thank you so much.   

Carina - thanks for the luck x


----------



## ♥AngelBumps♥ (Jan 19, 2008)

Oh, Carina!      
How are you?  
OMG! Look at your little princess?! How gorgeous!   
I bet you're so proud.  
I'm so very happy for you hun. You know this.  
Lots of love,  
A xx


----------



## Carina (Jun 19, 2009)

we're both fine thanks Angel, very happy, she's absolutely adorable.  I know I've said it before but you were such a help to me with all your knowledge & an inspiration to me pre-treatment, so thank you again    
I'll PM you.

Carina x


----------



## ireti2009 (Nov 19, 2010)

Mitchelle,

sorry to read about all you have been through.  just wandered if you have done the baseline blood tests and where are you doing your treatment.  I am hoping to start next year too.  I am not decided between lister and create health.

ireti.


----------

